# Libellen vor dem Tod Retten?



## Gladiator (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo 

Ich habe seit einem Jahr nen selbstgebauten kleinen Teich.
Und dieses Jahr kommn schon __ Libellen und __ fliegen rum.

Habe gestern eine auf ner Blume entdeckt, und heute Mittag war die immer noch dort, nur krabbelten ameisen auf ihr rum, und sie lag am boden.
Ich hab sie bei den Füssen hochgehoben und an einen geschützten ort gebracht.

Ich denke sie konnte nicht fliegen, warum weiss ich nicht.
habe auch bemerkt dass sie nur einen Fuss richtig bewegt, die andern funktioniern irgendwie nicht richtig.
ich weiss nicht was geschehen war, aber nun liegt sie so elend rum, und ich weiss nicht was sie hat, obs ihr wirklich ned gut geht.


Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich sie retten kann? 
oder was ich tun soll?
oder sonst was?

bin echt ratlos und kann ned tatenlos zusehn :beten

MFG


----------



## Bambus Mami (30. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen vor dem Tod Retten?*

Hi, Gladiator!

Cooler Name für 'nen Libellenretter! 

Also entweder besinnst Du Dich auf Deine Ausbildung in der Gladiatorenschule unterm Colosseum und machst dem Leiden ein Ende  :evil

oder Du lässt der Natur ihren Lauf, frei nach Darwin: Survival of the fittest

und die Fitteste ist die Libelle ja wohl nicht...

Bring sie an einen schönen Ort wo sie entweder in Ruhe sterben oder sich erholen kann.

Genieß den Tag und denk mal über eine Umschulung nach 

Liebe Grüße von noch so'nem Weichei
Bambus Mami


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen vor dem Tod Retten?*

Hallo Gladiator,

und herzlich willkommen bei uns.

Da kannst Du leider wenig helfen. Manchmal schlüpfen Libellen und aus einem Grund können sie die Flügel nicht entwickeln und somit auch nicht __ fliegen.

Und wenn sie es denn können, ist ihre Lebensdauer auch nur kurz - manche leben nur ein paar Tage, andere nur ein paar Wochen. 

So ist das mit der Natur - wunderschön und manchmal auch grausam.


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Libellen vor dem Tod Retten?*

Servus Gladiator

Herzlich Willkommen

Leider kommt es immer wieder vor, daß Libellen beim sehr sensiblen Schlupf Deformationen erleiden. Manchmal entfaltet sich ein Flügel nicht oder Ameisen fallen beim Schlupf sofort über die Libelle her oder ...

Ich hoffe du kannst auf dieser Seite lesen und die Bilder sehen, falls nicht ... melde Dich dort an ... es ist ein tolle Seite 

Ja, jetzt hätte ich beinahe vergessen ... zeig uns doch deinen Teich ... wir sind ja garnet neugierig, wir doch nicht


----------

